# Black friday!!



## Carspunk (Aug 22, 2017)

We have decided to treat our Carspünk fans this Black Friday and we are giving you a massive 50% off from 4pm tonight on our ProÜ single bottle range... UNTIL NEXT SUNDAY!!
Starting tonight until Sunday evening at 12pm we have a huge 50% off our entire range... this includes our new products and new formulas!

Simply:
- Head over to www.carspunk.com,
- Choose from the wide selection of ProÜ Range,
- Add code: BLACKFRIDAY50 at the checkout*!

We are feeling so generous that no minimum spend applies on this Black Friday offer! 😎👌

*Please make sure the code is in capitals when applied at the checkout!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Using firefox browser and just tried using your website to view items.
Had to give up as increadibly slow.
Maybee heavy traffic.
Anyone else having issues


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Google chrome on my phone worked fine

Will be purchasing some bits on my payday


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

£6.50 for P&P on a 150ml tin of wax..... i'll pass thanks I know P&P isn't free but I know it's nowhere near £6.50 to send a pot of wax unless it's hand delivered within the hour? I guess it's only justified if you order a large quantity of items


----------

